# Options--Casting Platform Lid/Top



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Starboard now comes with built in non-skid.


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1377801547/195

Or if you want challenge then build a mold out of melamine. Take a look at shalla's thread for details.


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1376935634/165


----------



## kensfl45 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for the input.

LWalker, you do great work, by the way.


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks! Post up some pics of what you decide to do.


----------

